# Another strange shack, Inverarity, Scotland, July'08



## spacepunk (Jul 2, 2008)

Went on a roadtrip with no maps, just followed my nose and came across this strange little place at the back of The Fotheringham estate near Inverarity. There's a sawmill close by but I'm not sure what this shack was used for.




















































Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jul 2, 2008)

Is it  this place?

Looks like an interesting find.


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 2, 2008)

Crikey, so it is!
Didn't even realise.
Sorry Wolfism:notworthy:.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jul 2, 2008)

Still good work though; it's a pretty rare find - that's how I recognised it.


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 2, 2008)

Thought I'd stumbled on an original.
Cheers anyway Revolution.


----------



## smiffy (Jul 4, 2008)

*old cabin in the woods........*

Bah ! I don't believe a word of it ...curling shack my arse! 
Thats Red Riding Hoods Grannies place or I 'm a monkies uncle.......


----------

